# Age of Mythology



## Ranwulf (Apr 27, 2008)

Old but gold. My all time favorite strategy game, and the graphics actually aren't bad at all, amazing in 2002 I remember.

Anyone love this game?

I lost the discs like three years ago and wanted to buy it again so I get this Ubisoft gold edition pack, which I later find out doesn't work online because they all have the same CD Keys. After arguing with people on the phone, I go out to buy a Microsoft authentic version. I get this Microsoft gold edition after reading every word on the outside of the box making sure there was no mention of anyone other than Microsoft. I get home, open the box, and see a shady looking black and white manual inside. On the back of it....Valusoft. Doesn't work online. Fortunately these guys sent me new CD keys when I complained on the phone, though they had me send them my proof of purchase through the mail.


----------



## Fried Egg (Apr 30, 2008)

I really enjoyed this game for a while. It kind of fell by the wayside for a while after I found Rise of Nations; once you get used to being able to select much larger volumes of units and so much easy control over the formations of your units, playing AOM again after that was just frustrating.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 30, 2008)

I really enjoyed this game as well, had forgotten about it until you said something.  Makes me wish I hadn't traded mine in at the local used bookshop, kinda want to try it again.


----------



## manl (May 28, 2008)

*Hi friends... .I am a great fan of this game..age of Mythology*, the tremendously popular real-time strategy game from Ensemble Studios,Its my afvorite one,..Its very simple and easy to play,


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 16, 2008)

Try this site it should help


----------

